# oscars eggs



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey after 10 years I finally had a batch of eggs lol. Well i gave upon oscars ever doing this but I guess it comes natural for them.  I have a 125 gallon tank, and three oscars and a jack dempsey. The red oscar and albino oscars laid the eggs, the albino is on the nest, I take it she is the mother. They hold off the other fish when the lights are off, but when I turn the on seems like tehy all fight. Should I remove the other oscar and Jack, or keep them together. I have another tank that I can put the jd and oscar into. Suggestions? :help: I try to attach a pic. Ohh and first time here so Hello every one


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

welcome to FF! i dont know much about oscars, but congrats on your breeding pair!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the FF! If it were me, Id move the other oscar and the JD - just to be on the safe side - congrats on the eggs! Great pics BTW


----------



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

TY, I think i may spook them if i move them, but they are in breed mode so the can lay eggs again. TY for the welcome, I usually take better pics lol, but I was in a rush.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Well done 95. A breeding pair of oscars is no easy feat. As you have learned, it takes patients. However, it could be worth money to you. Baby oscars are easy to sell to local fish stores..... If you have the tank space to raise the fry. One pair of oscars can produce thousands of babys. I would leave everything as is for now. You will probably loose this batch of eggs and maybe the next, but the experience gained by the adults will be worth it. The pairs efforts to ward off the other fish and protect their babys will strengthen the pair bond and make them better parents and more secure later. After a couple of breeding attempts, I would take the other fish out and leave the 120 to the happy couple. Good luck!


----------



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

TY, I had a pair of mating JD's for a while, worthless, nobody wnted them and they are great fish. These oscars are doing well with the lights off, seems like when the lights are on they still want to come see me. So i leave teh lights off and see what happenes. I have a 29 for fry, slow filters and all, I had lots of succsess with tge JD fry but lost interest when I had about 600 of them and only sold about 5 lol. This will be cool If I could get a couple baby's.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Right, JD's are worthless to pet shops. Too easy to breed. Oscars are different. Trust me. But your experience with the dempseys will help you. As far as the lights... keep your routine the same as it was before. As I said, this is new to your pair. They will probably settle down after a spawn or two. Do your water change schedule the same, your feeding schedule.. everything. Don't baby them too much. They will be more comfortable if everything stays the same!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

I always seem to keep the light off, seems like the albino oscars never can see well in the light. I notice that at feeding time they have a hard time finding the food. When the light is on she attacks the male and other fish in the tank lol, I keep the light off as everyone but the pair is on the other side. My oscars I tried to make them do it before, slate flat stones, but they laid them on a brick house that the demsey lives in lol, I never thought they go for a high ground to lay eggs. Top of house is here they laid the eggs.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, its hard to believe that JD fry are so hard to get rid of! I would have never guessed that!


----------



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

i feed them to the oscars lol, easy to get rid of.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Aww Congratts! Im miss my Oscar.


----------



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

They ate the eggs?? lol my luck, i going keep them paired maybe I have better luck, I read that the first batch is the hardest with O fish.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Usually with cichlids first batch of eggs is unsuccessful. But as time goes on they learn and are great parents. I know it's a bummer loosing your first batch of eggs, but trust me, they will breed again, and you will have babies coming out of your ying yang.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW! ive never seen or heard of oscars spawning before, thats awseome, well done!


----------



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok so the tank is back to normal well sort of, but my albino is laying on the bottom of the tank, not moving, what gives?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Sometimes Oscars pout and sulk and get all emotional. He may just be sulking. But to be safe I would test the water parameters, do a water change and add a bit of salt. Just keep a close eye on him.

Is there any new fish added to the tank?


----------



## 95gts (Nov 26, 2005)

no new fish added, just the dempsey was taken out, he a 10 inch dempsey that is hanging out with the convics lol. Seems like the oscar is in great health and water change was done yesterday, I was trying to get them to spawn again. The fish come up and play but when your not around him , he will just hide. Oscars are emotional fish lol, If you don't play with them they rip the tank apart, only fish I had that likes to be petted. i know it isn't great for them, but they just love to come up to me.


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

i really want to see what the babies look like if they survive !!! that would be really cool looking


----------

